# OTA digitals--on TV2 output in dual mode?



## 921tiger (Feb 13, 2005)

Anyone else notice this?

Per the owner's manual, if the 942 is in dual-output mode (i.e. TV1 and TV2 are operating independently), then I believe that the OTA digital channels should not be available on the TV2 output. The program listing for the OTA channels do not appear on the TV2 output.

But I accidentally miskeyed the TV2 UHF remote yesterday and discovered that *some* of my OTA digital channels were, in fact, available on the TV2 output if the channel number is keyed in directly. For example, I don't see the OTA channels in the program listings on TV2 (they do appear on the TV1 output). But if I directly key in 0-1-2-0-1 on the TV2 remote, 012-01 pops up on the TV2 output.

Not all of the OTA channels are available that way; strangely enough, all three of the local PBS OTA digital channels are unavailable if I direct-key in the channel numbers.

BTW I'm running L288.


----------



## Tom-Tx (May 23, 2005)

Try making sure your guide is in "all channels" or "all subscribed channels", and then report back. There are different guide preferences for TV2 when in dual mode.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

L288 here too, but the only channels that I can "sorta duplicate" what you describe are ones that aren't in my DMA. There are times when I can lock them in but right now, if I enter San Francisco 00201, 00401, 00501, ... on TV2 I get the screen where you have to cursor up/down because it can't lock the channel. If I manually enter 00301 (which would work on TV1), it get my sat local 3-00 channel. Next time the climate allows reception of the Bay Area OTA digitals, I'll try again. Every OTA digital that I try on TV2 (using ALL channels) just takes me to the closest sat local channel number.


----------



## 921tiger (Feb 13, 2005)

On the TV2 output I tried both "All Channel" and "All Subjects", and neither had the local OTA channels listed. I don't have a local channel subscription through DISH.

I tried last night and again was able to bring up _some_ of the OTA digital channels on the TV2 output.

However the day before, when I tried to do it, the displayed programming went blank (the overlay was still visible). Then the receiver complained that my antenna switch went AWOL, and it went into signal acquisition mode.

So I seem to have found a hole/bug in the current software version.:grin:


----------

